
Ask HN: Best advice for Non-Programmers - pyeu
For those who have never programmed before, what is the one thing you wish they knew before starting out learning programming ?
======
kingkongjaffa
Doesn't this question apply to everyone, because at one point everyone was a
"non-programmer"?

I think the most important thing to remember as someone developing their own
internal models, is not to get caught up in agonising over tooling vs actually
making things.

Lot's of new programmers ask questions like what language should I LEARN,
instead of asking things like how do I build X.

